# Post some 80s music



## BelowtheCurrent

*80s music favs*

RUN DMC WHOOO!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

No 80s fans 

okay that's fine I will post for my ghost.


----------



## Lutzmann

Nice songs : )

I love some 80's piece of art, this is one of them


----------



## tehuti88

One of my faves! 






This...is the first time I've ever seen the video. Wow. Very very Eighties. :shock


----------



## h00dz

tehuti88 said:


> One of my faves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This...is the first time I've ever seen the video. Wow. Very very Eighties. :shock


Love those 80's snares


----------



## housebunny




----------



## h00dz




----------



## housebunny




----------



## housebunny




----------



## brooke_brigham

I hate it when people think 80's music was all about Madonna

Since there are so many youngsters here ...the origins of emo/goth

Ministry: "Everyday Is Halloween"





Killing Joke - Love Like Blood





Skinny Puppy - Dig It


----------



## straightarrows

tehuti88 said:


> One of my faves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This...is the first time I've ever seen the video. Wow. Very very Eighties. :shock


----------



## tehuti88

straightarrows said:


>


:boogie

I love the video for this one...






And a hilarious _Family Guy_ parody:






First time I've ever seen this video too, I think it's going to give me nightmares. :lol The beginning and ending of it are kind of messed up for some reason but it's the only full "official" video I could find... :/






How many of you could sing this song by heart? 






And some animated fun...






And one more!...this seems to be a different version from the one I used to have on cassette...but anyway:






Oh this is bringing back memories. :clap


----------



## GangsterOfLove




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Salvador Dali

You can't have the 80s without doom metal:


----------



## thelonelysound




----------



## tennislover84

The 80s had the best music videos.


----------



## tehuti88




----------



## The Enemy Within

More Suzanne Vega :






Big Country :


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## musiclover442

Beastie boys! Fight for your right **** yeah


----------



## straightarrows

tennislover84 said:


> The 80s had the best music videos.


Good tastE!!...


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## tehuti88

I'm liking this thread a bit too much... :blush


----------



## ourwater




----------



## tehuti88




----------



## WillYouStopDave

ourwater said:


>


 Glenn Frey's best song outside the Eagles. Still a great song to this day.


----------



## tbyrfan

ABBA :boogie


----------



## arnie

Grand theft auto vice city has some of the best 80s songs:











The whole thing:


----------



## badgerparty

Almost anything by The Smiths


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## tennislover84

:boogie






And to thoroughly ruin the song, so you'll keep singing the wrong lyrics...






"If it's getting cold, reheat it."

:haha


----------



## tehuti88




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## Mersault

U2 sucks (in my view) 

I think this was from the late 80s?


----------



## the collector




----------



## WillYouStopDave

A couple of timeless ones...


----------



## Thedood




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## saltyleaf

*gotta love steve perry*


----------



## tennislover84

Just found out Stan Bush is coming to Europe sometime next year. I hope I don't forget, and have the courage to go see him this time.


----------



## tehuti88

Feeling a bit maudlin tonight...


----------



## lostfromreality731

Seriously this song has been stuck in my head for weeks

Devo - Peek a boo


----------



## The Enemy Within

saltyleaf said:


>


Great band, Steve "The voice" Perry


----------



## Valtron




----------



## herk




----------



## modernwarrior

Def leppard - Wasted 




Wasp - I wanna be somebody




Devo - jocko ****


----------



## The Enemy Within

Pay attention to the keyboard player, he's REALLY into it .


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## IcedOver

Went to "Her" the other day, and it has some similar elements to "Electric Dreams", even though Spike Jonze insists he has never watched that film. Either way, the theme song of "Electric Dreams" is great.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Pennywise

"More Than This" by Roxy Music:






The music video is unbelievably cheesy and terrible, but the song is nice. I first heard it from playing GTA: Vice City, and always liked to cruise around Vice City in a helicopter while listening to this song, just taking in the city's neon-streaked skyline at night...


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## nullnaught

or






http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVziglVDcdg&list=FLOsorORFazw6xxkcnijN4BQ&index=8

why cant i do this? besides me being an idiot.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## nullnaught

there seems to be NO youtube icon to select from.


----------



## Yer Blues

Crap, I thought I posted a bunch? Oh well:


----------



## EndlessBlu

If you don't like this song, I don't like you


----------



## ilovejehovah777




----------



## lad




----------



## The Enemy Within

From the movie Teachers:


----------



## Nefury




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## WanderingMind001

On a terminator hype xD


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Listening to Def Leppard's 'High 'N' Dry' now, last album I liked by them hehe.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Redfan45x




----------



## IcedOver




----------



## Redfan45x

This type of music pretty much explains where games like Sonic and Megaman got their soundtrack influence from..


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## WinterDave




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

One of the best from the 80's :


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Morbid

Depeche Mode- Shake The Disease 1985




The Cure- Pictures Of You 1989


----------



## Morbid

OMD- If You Leave 1986




Echo & The Bunnymen- The Killing Moon 1984




Metallica - One 1988


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judas Priest just make me feel so good. '82.


----------



## Morbid

Ramones - Pet Sematary 1989


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## The Enemy Within

Morbid said:


> Ramones - Pet Sematary 1989


:nw


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

Mr Reese said:


>


Lol! She always reminded me of my uncle's wife. I think it was mostly the hair.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Bizblam

My Favorite.


----------



## Bizblam




----------



## Orxicrasbi




----------



## The Enemy Within

Original recording, not the remix :


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## LittleMerlin




----------



## IcedOver

This is so '80s it hurts. Great song.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*I always loved this song lol.*






*a few more...*


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## TabbyTab

OMG I LOVE 80s MUSIC!!!




































Ughhh there's SOOOO many more but those are just the songs/artists I thought of off the top of my head. Hope I didn't spam hehe


----------



## tea111red




----------



## cygnus1

The Enemy Within said:


>


Some of my favorite Rush albums are from the 80s. Especially Signals and Grace Under Pressure. And how can I mention the 80s w/o mentioning Moving Pictures! Thanks for sharing :clap


----------



## Claudia87

LOVE.


----------



## housebunny

^Love that one!


----------



## Whatev




----------



## housebunny

^Oh, yeah! lol!


----------



## The Enemy Within

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


>


I'm listening to Eddie Money a lot lately, great songs !


----------



## The Enemy Within

cygnus1 said:


> Some of my favorite Rush albums are from the 80s. Especially Signals and Grace Under Pressure. And how can I mention the 80s w/o mentioning Moving Pictures! Thanks for sharing :clap


The Synth-Era, the best Rush period for me !  Grace Under Pressure is my favorite by them, so underrated. No love for Power Windows ?

Cheers


----------



## cygnus1

The Enemy Within said:


> The Synth-Era, the best Rush period for me !  Grace Under Pressure is my favorite by them, so underrated. No love for Power Windows ?
> 
> Cheers


I agree. Fans that only like "old Rush" just don't know what they're missing imo. Grace Under Pressure is very underrated. I like Power Windows also, just not as much as the others I mentioned.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## The Warriors




----------



## The Warriors

The Warriors said:


>


sorry


----------



## Somemetalhead

Old school german thrash metal!


----------



## gnomealone




----------



## gnomealone

Not his songs, but a damn fine album.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

These will never get old.. incredibly cheesy, but still good, lol


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## McFly

A few of my favorites:


----------



## McFly

Few more:


----------



## md0816




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Trancelover




----------



## nycdude

I have a few


----------



## nycdude




----------



## nycdude




----------



## nycdude




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## tea111red




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Live Through This

I've got bad taste.


----------



## 0Blythe




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Some synth heavy AOR tracks I like haha


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Dan the man

I'm pretty familiar with a lot of Joel's music and videos but I never heard of that last one! Good find indeed!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

So fitting right now.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Dan the man said:


> I'm pretty familiar with a lot of Joel's music and videos but I never heard of that last one! Good find indeed!


It's from The Nylon Curtain (1982) his best album to me :yes. Another one from the same album, a song about camaraderie :


----------



## The Enemy Within

RIP Jimi Jamison


----------



## Dan the man

Steve Winwood, underrated musician for sure:


----------



## overthelake

Anyone got this one from 1987? RIP Willy Deville.





Hit song on their debut album in 1984:


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## fredbloggs02

There's an implicit obsessiveness beyond the secular here; every breath, every move, every word, every false smile, every broken vow and bond - I'll be watching you. I like this.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## blue2




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Good song


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor




----------



## Cronos




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## starsfreak

Can't post the official vid because it's blocked in Germany.


----------



## EyeHope




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Cronos




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## LolaViola

Man, these guys were underrated. I love 80s music so much.


----------



## Aquisse

Sad Lovers and Giants are pretty good.

here's my contribution ^o^


----------



## herk




----------



## shyshisho




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## SunshineSam218

Omg I love this theme! And this movie! Man I miss the 80's! <3


----------



## coeur_brise

Creepy *** video, but great message. _These are the hands we're given, use them and let's start trying, to make this a place worth living in.

_


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Great Genesis song, relevant lyrics


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Aribeth

Love that intro <3


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Distinctive Temptations




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Perkins

I used to like that song when I was a little kid. My mom used to have a crush on the guitarist also.





I don't really like them overall but I always liked this song.





Classic.


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## The Enemy Within

^Talk Talk, great band


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## saturnblue




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## ashleynoelle87




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## herk




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## bottleofblues




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## mixtape




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## WillYouStopDave

mixtape said:


>


 God I hated this song!


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ You dig Hard Rock ?


----------



## mixtape




----------



## christacat




----------



## CrazyShyOne

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=DC14BE7E68375570E22ADC14BE7E68375570E22A

I LOVE this song and I bust it out every year during the Holidays! Love those shy guys!


----------



## blue2




----------



## brothersport

I believe this song is from the 80s.

Jeffery Osborne


----------



## mixtape




----------



## shyshisho

Great misanthropic song


----------



## The Enemy Within

Never heard it before, great song indeed :yes


----------



## mixtape




----------



## mixtape




----------



## apx24




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## jsgt

A recent discovery of great music! I only knew "We didn't start the fire" before this...


----------



## Nefury




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Noca

Not from the 80's and was released this year, but is definitely 80's style and a great song.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## TheEchoingGreen

Criminally underrated band.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## mixtape




----------



## jsgt




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Great band


----------



## Noto

I felt compelled to post immediately after seeing the thread title.


----------



## Noto

Oh, I'm sorry. It seems as though I didn't do that correctly, and I don't think I have the ability to edit my posts yet. This is the song I intended to link to:


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## blue2




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## mixtape




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Cronos




----------



## Chippy D

Released 1984 - Satanic Rites





Released 1985 - To Mega Therion





Released 1985 - The Return of Darkness and Evil





Released 1989 - Severed Survival


----------



## ravens




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## mixtape




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## 7th.Streeter




----------



## 7th.Streeter

This isn't 80's but i love debarge ^^


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Chippy D




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## avionette




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## jhwelch

True Blue - Madonna


----------



## timothy




----------



## mixtape




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Pessoa




----------



## theCARS1979

*Motley Crue*


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## HenDoggy

^
Such a classic!


----------



## Choci Loni

_The only song about domestic violence you can dance to_


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ My favorite Paul Dianno song


----------



## In a Lonely Place

R.I.P Steve Strange


----------



## Joe




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Choci Loni

pointy said:


>


hey, I like this one. I'll check the band out.


----------



## IcedOver

I loved this song when I was a kid and it's still great.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## losthismarbles




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## brothersport




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## LolaViola

Awesomeness


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## slowlyimproving




----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## slowlyimproving

One of the best songs in Ferris Bueller!


----------



## slowlyimproving

Sorry, but I'm going to make this thread my b*tch. lol


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## fairy12

I can't wait by Nu Shooz


----------



## MCHB




----------



## n0there




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## AngryMetalMadMan




----------



## RubixQ




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## ElectricBlueViolet




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Estillum




----------



## fotschi




----------



## Pessoa




----------



## The Enemy Within

fotschi said:


>


Awesome, KC reinvented themselves in the 80s


----------



## fotschi

The Enemy Within said:


> Awesome, KC reinvented themselves in the 80s


Yeah, and the amazing part is that they did it and still sounded great! Few bands have changed their style so much and stayed consistently good.

Also Talking Heads is amazing. But I've got generic taste and like Remain in Light best. I'd post a single song from it but I can't choose, they're all too good...


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Deadhouse




----------



## RubixQ

*The Fall - A Flock of Seagulls*


----------



## WriteMyMind

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Precisely.


----------



## WriteMyMind




----------



## timothy




----------



## n0there




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Cronos




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## joko




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Ressurection




----------



## Ressurection




----------



## Ressurection

Practically everyone on here should relate to this song in some way.


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Indeed

"Lit up like a firefly
Just to feel the living night"


----------



## Ressurection

One more song, I think really deserves to be on here. Such a good song, one of their best imo.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Shy Girl14




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## blue2




----------



## RubixQ

*Legs - ZZ Top*


----------



## Squirrelevant

This is from 1990, but it may as well be from the 80s.


----------



## n0there




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Globe_Trekker




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## tea111red




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place

Aeiou said:


>





Aeiou said:


>


Good tracks


----------



## Aeiou

In a Lonely Place said:


> Good tracks
> ​


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Aeiou said:


>


:nw


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou

Ressurection said:


> One more song, I think really deserves to be on here. Such a good song, one of their best imo.


:agree


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Surly Wurly

or if you don't like that sort of thing -


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## moxosis

First Coca Cola commercial I remember seeing as a kid.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## The Enemy Within

Yer Blues said:


>


Few people know that Steve Jones( from Sex Pistols) is playing that amazing guitar riff...


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Aeiou said:


>


Love that track.


----------



## kesker




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## tronjheim




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## Esperanzado




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Distinctive Temptations




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

You gotta love Sandra: 




How do you post youtube videos large here ?


----------



## gopherinferno

In a Lonely Place said:


>


the first two depeche mode albums are a special kind of heaven


----------



## gopherinferno

In a Lonely Place said:


> Just those two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Never let me down
> Never let me down
> Never let me down
> 
> See the stars, they're shining bright
> Everything's alright tonight_


oh no everything depeche mode does is perfect

Never Let Me Down Again is my favorite DM song and possibly my favorite song in the world


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## probably offline




----------



## zomb

I have no link, but
Echo and the bunnymen- strange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent Genta




----------



## mikeymike01

Not as good as Rust In Peace (1990) but still very good:


----------



## Aeiou

inspired by the poo + curtains thread:


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## TenYears

Still love this. And the girls in this video sure are purdy.


----------



## lonerroom

BelowtheCurrent said:


> RUN DMC WHOOO!


how do you post a video in the threads instead of it showing up as a link?


----------



## uziq




----------



## TenYears

God I could f*** all night to this song.

And I have.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## nubly

lonerroom said:


> how do you post a video in the threads instead of it showing up as a link?


you use the [ youtube ] [/youtube] tags and between them you put everything that's after the = sign
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fweDrc7t2ZU





hmmm, never mind


----------



## lonerroom

nubly said:


> you use the [ youtube ] [/youtube] tags and between them you put everything that's after the = sign
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fweDrc7t2ZU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, never mind


thank you


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Jack365

:grin2:


----------



## The Enemy Within

Original studio version (1982), not the bad Remix made years later :


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Kodi




----------



## Kodi

mine didn't work


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


>


good pick!


----------



## EndlessBlu

no, only Cure songs allowed


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Jabba the Hutt




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## SuperSaiyanGod




----------



## The Enemy Within

The singer, the band, the song...


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## kesker




----------



## Kiba




----------



## karenw




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within

@HenDoggy : Nebraska great album !


----------



## blue2




----------



## applepie123




----------



## applepie123

^Stupid. I can't do YouTube links and stuff.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## tea111red




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## theCARS1979

*80s*





















[YOUTUBEiKSyYGJHOGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

Dan the man said:


>


Great song. Awesome recording.


----------



## zonebox

_I want my, I want my, I want my MTV_


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## blue2




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Dan the man

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Good song!


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## In a Lonely Place

HenDoggy said:


>


One of the best yet criminally underrated English bands of all time :/


----------



## The Enemy Within

Slowhand's best (80's stuff) :


----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP Elvis, RIP Phil*

A certain Mark Knopfler playing the guitars...


----------



## MondKrabbe




----------



## Perkins




----------



## The Enemy Within

Robin Zander (Cheap Trick) :


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Moody*


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1989*


----------



## dune87




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## MCHB

This thread is packed full of awesome!


----------



## MCHB

And you can't have an 80's thread without some Laura Branigan!


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within

MBwelder said:


> And you can't have an 80's thread without some Laura Branigan!


Great, underrated singer. RIP


----------



## MCHB

How about some Gloria Estefan?





Or Sandra?


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## blue2




----------



## The Enemy Within

Who said they didn't write good lyrics ?


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Cronos




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Cronos




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## meandernorth




----------



## tea111red




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## gumballhead




----------



## dune87




----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


>


god dammit

i listen to this song

a lot


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> god dammit
> 
> i listen to this song
> 
> a lot


*throws you in time machine and closes the lid*


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> *throws you in time machine and closes the lid*


holy sh1t thats one of the most powerfully 80s things i ever heard, it can easily stand among some of the most blastin' 80s monoliths i know of

...such as this -


----------



## Surly Wurly

also i guess i should point out that i think albums tend to be pretty rubbish, most of them have a couple of good songs and the rest is just rubbish

there arent really that many good albums in my opinion

i find it baffling myself that one of the albums i actually consider pretty good all the way through, starts with this






i wonder if artists ever think that the albums they put out are actually good, or if they just leave that to the record company to worry about


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> holy sh1t thats one of the most powerfully 80s things i ever heard, it can easily stand among some of the most blastin' 80s monoliths i know of
> 
> ...such as this -


Lovely one :3 If I was born earlier I'd have such a different lifestyle during the 80s. I'd go dancing everyday.



Surly Wurly said:


> also i guess i should point out that i think albums tend to be pretty rubbish, most of them have a couple of good songs and the rest is just rubbish
> 
> there arent really that many good albums in my opinion
> 
> i find it baffling myself that one of the albums i actually consider pretty good all the way through, starts with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if artists ever think that the albums they put out are actually good, or if they just leave that to the record company to worry about


To be honest, i always took for granted that this is the usual thing to happen and it never bothered me. This song... hm. Is,,, song-y :s maybe that was enough for it to be added to the album. Anyway, it's not THAT bad (and it includes a disco grandad in the video)


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> Lovely one :3 If I was born earlier I'd have such a different lifestyle during the 80s. I'd go dancing everyday.
> 
> To be honest, i always took for granted that this is the usual thing to happen and it never bothered me. This song... hm. Is,,, song-y :s maybe that was enough for it to be added to the album. Anyway, it's not THAT bad (and it includes a disco grandad in the video)


lol somehow i have managed to say things in a weird and confusing way (again :bah)

its amazing that instead of us having problems where you misinterpret my english, we have problems where my english is simply complete garbage xD

erm...i actually like that song, i guess i was trying to say that if you hear that song you dont think "OMG THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST SONGS EVER, I BET ITS OFF THE BEST ALBUM EVER", its more like "yeah this is pretty cool"...but like, if you ever find like one amazing song, the rest of the album is never anywhere near as good...

ok lets see what i was trying to say. maybe the songs on that album are all like 8/10, and typically, like, you'll get maybe two 8 or 9/10 songs on a "good" album, and the rest of the songs will be like 3/10-5/10

jeez i dont think im making an awful lot of sense lately xD


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Persephone The Dread

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Damn I actually came in here to post this :lol

Hmm...

Guess I'll post this instead:


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## DaveCan

Um like gag me with a spoon! Totally! lol


----------



## Cronos




----------



## DaveCan

Yep, Eddie Murphy even had a song and video out, 1985. It was quite popular at the time for a bit lol.


----------



## feels

This has been stuck in my head all week. My boyfriend is all about the 80's music and lately that's all I've been listening to as well


----------



## DaveCan

This was a big album at the time for all the rockers out there in 1984  Apparently the Dooms Day Clock is now set at 3 minutes to midnight.


----------



## DaveCan




----------



## feels

This has almost certainly already been posted but it just kicks so much ***


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Baldy Nohairs




----------



## Baldy Nohairs

feels said:


> This has almost certainly already been posted but it just kicks so much ***


The best.


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ I second that !


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## mattmc

_"Waiting for a star to fall
And carry your heart into my arms"_


----------



## jsgt




----------



## Cronos




----------



## Haunty




----------



## DaveCan

1989


----------



## McFly

I've heard this on the radio a bunch of times and looked it up and it was released in 1987. That was surprising because I always thought it was a 90s song.


----------



## feels




----------



## McFly

feels said:


>


That gif syncs perfectly with the song, lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

McFly said:


> I've heard this on the radio a bunch of times and looked it up and it was released in 1987. That was surprising because I always thought it was a 90s song.


That song was originally released as an acapella version on the Solitude Standing album, but remixed by electronic band DNA in 1990, to become a worldwide hit in the early 90s.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Pat Metheny Group featuring David Bowie on vocals


----------



## jsgt

Not sure if this should be in the 80s thread or 90s thread(wiki gives 1989 and 1990 as release dates) so...maybe it should be in both since it's such a good song.


----------



## unemployment simulator

always loved the synths on this, looking it up, information seems to suggest it was a dx7, a mirage and one of the roland jx series.


----------



## The Enemy Within

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> always loved the synths on this, looking it up, information seems to suggest it was a dx7, a mirage and one of the roland jx series.


Soundtrack of the 80's (Well, since 1983), DX7.


----------



## vsaxena

My all-time favorite 80s song:


----------



## unemployment simulator

The Enemy Within said:


> Soundtrack of the 80's (Well, since 1983), DX7.


I have an appreciation for the dx7, some fans of analog won't like it but I think there was some great digital synths out there in the 80's and into the 90's. eno was a great enthusiast of the dx7 used to great effect here;


----------



## Cronos

Every sound in the song is produced by his voice and then distorted using the power of 80's tech.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## tea111red

(her husband, the guitar player, was good looking, lol. the solo is cool, too)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@tea111red Pat Benatar and her husband have been together for like 35 years, and they still tour together. 

We need some Rick Springfield...


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> @tea111red Pat Benatar and her husband have been together for like 35 years, and they still tour together.


Yep...they seem like a sweet couple.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## feels




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also accidentally following a theme now lol:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Love Eurythmics


----------



## The Enemy Within

One of the most underrated guitar players ever...dude also sings :


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## jsgt




----------



## The Enemy Within

Great song :


----------



## The Enemy Within

One of the first records ever released in the 80's, historically speaking.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

i want 2 go back 2 the 80s...


----------



## feels




----------



## jsgt




----------



## Furiosa




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon

This song is total 80's.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Cronos




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## estse

Archives of music are great:


----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## jsgt




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Cronos




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## FrostLily

Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Alison DiLaurentis




----------



## jsgt




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1984*


----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## jsgt




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## coeur_brise

Released in 1980. Bowie, however, is timeless. Rest in peace:


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Timeless indeed. G.E Smith on guitars on that one.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## jsgt




----------



## jsgt




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Spatula City

The epitome of awesome:


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## tea111red

jsgt said:


>


nice pick. i like that song...probably because of my mom's influence. she liked and played this song a lot when it was popular.


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy

I don't know why but the beginning part was hilarious


----------



## greentea33




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Cronos




----------



## VanitysFiend

Latest acquisition for my Ipod, cant help but feel it suits this place...


----------



## VanitysFiend

Nuts! Well at least u can still follow the link to youtube...


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Anger is an energy*



unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


>


Great stuff !


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## greentea33




----------



## greentea33




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Okay, this is 90's (early though)






And 80's again






Had these recorded on a cassette tape.






K, I'll stop now.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## greentea33




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Cronos




----------



## IcedOver

From 1990, so still technically the eighties.


----------



## tea111red

i liked this song as a kid.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

tea111red said:


> i liked this song as a kid.


Gosh, did you ever go to those places in the mall that would either only audio or video record you singing to various songs. I had a friend that sang this one and it was recorded on a cassette tape. (yay, dating myself!)

"he's a cold hearted snake, look into his eyes. Oh, oh oh, he's been telling lies. He's a lover boy at play. He don't play by rules. Oh, oh oh, girl don't play the fool now." :b


----------



## tea111red

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Gosh, did you ever go to those places in the mall that would either only audio or video record you singing to various songs. I had a friend that sang this one and it was recorded on a cassette tape. (yay, dating myself!)
> 
> "he's a cold hearted snake, look into his eyes. Oh, oh oh, he's been telling lies. He's a lover boy at play. He don't play by rules. Oh, oh oh, girl don't play the fool now." :b


Nah, but I had one of those karaoke things that came w/ a cassette that had "Wind Beneath My Wings," "Ice Ice Baby," and some other ones on it. I'm sure it gave you the option to record yourself. I really liked that thing. Lol, kind of related to what you said. That thing at the mall sounds like it would've been amusing to see others do. I don't think I'd have the guts to do that, lol. *shudders*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Karaoke machines were fun. 

I was little when I did mine. You might be surprised.

*shudders* indeed lol!


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## The Enemy Within

Cronos said:


>


Great song

Original version, later covered by Heart


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> i liked this song as a kid.


 I noticed you didn't post the actual video for this song. :lol

Yeah. Ummmm....I remember that video well.


----------



## tea111red

WillYouStopDave said:


> I noticed you didn't post the actual video for this song. :lol
> 
> Yeah. Ummmm....I remember that video well.


yeah. i thought the intro was too long. i just felt like getting to the song. haha.


----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## greentea33




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Olympics*


----------



## myself0500




----------



## HenDoggy

Some more orange juice


----------



## jsgt

Feels strange to call this "80s", but...it is. Released Oct 20, 1989.


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## blue2




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Don't know if somebody has already posted it here.


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## blue2




----------



## Were




----------



## Cronos




----------



## Callum96




----------



## IcedOver




----------



## jsgt




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1985*


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## greentea33




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1989*


----------



## Cronos




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1982*

Underrated song:


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Schmetterling

One of my favorites!


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Schmetterling




----------



## Trooper

*Roxy Music - Oh Yeah (On The Radio)*


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1982*


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## greentea33




----------



## greentea33

This is my favorite all time song.


----------



## ironjellyfish

Debbie Harry and Blondie. 1980.


----------



## theCARS1979

*Dokken Dream Warriors*


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 812161




----------



## The Enemy Within

@EverNoob Everybody Hurts was released in 1992 :wink2:


----------



## 812161

The Enemy Within said:


> @EverNoob Everybody Hurts was released in 1992 :wink2:


Still, REM is an 80s band...and this song is especially SA relevant.


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy*


----------



## Trooper

Chicago - Hard To Say I'm Sorry


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues

Has to satisfy the CRTC.


----------



## Trooper




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wanted to post Breathing, but I already posted that before


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just saw in the comments 'Stranger things bought me here' still need to start watching that. I seem to always listen to music then find people talking about some TV show it was in and I'm like wut no that's not how I discovered it lol.


----------



## Cronos




----------



## Trooper




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Trooper




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## The Enemy Within

@rockyraccoon Awesome.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Ghossts

Not sure if this has been posted already


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## millenniumman75

rockyraccoon said:


>


Love that song!
I can't Go For That (No No No No No No Can Doooooo)
Can't Go For That, Yeah..... :lol

Speaking of the 1980s. This is the original "Freedom" from the Wham! Make It Big album (it was the very first tape cassette album I ever bought by myself - Fall 1984!)
RIP George


----------



## pied vert




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## The Enemy Within

Imagine a time when it all began
In the dying days of a war
A weapon that would settle the score
Whoever found it first
Would be sure to do their worst
They always had before...


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## mixtape

Beastie Boys - High Plains Drifter 1989


----------



## AppleScrubs

I may be biased because I love love love Paul Simon, but Graceland is one of the best albums of the '80s, idc what anyone says haha.

Plus, this song features a fretless bass. Nothing but pure skill in playing.


----------



## AppleScrubs

Okay, so apparently it didn't like my attempt at embedding the video in that last post. I can't edit it because I'm new (lol), so uh, just have a look at this.


----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## Cronos




----------



## SaraHudges

And And No doubt - don't speak it's 90s or 80s?


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Tanrus

My absolute favorite 80's song <3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Great song :

Mike Oldfield, featuring Jon Anderson(YES) on vocals :


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Krampjains




----------



## Krampjains




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## doe deer




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Beautiful Joan...*


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1985*


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## tea111red




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Trooper




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1982*

Cozy Powell on drums (RIP)


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1987*


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Alpha Tauri




----------



## fredscured

THE THE 
TALK TALK 

are great bands from that time


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## BrokeTech

Amphoteric said:


>


Yassss! I'm going to play this right now on my bluetooth speaker, lol.


----------



## Amphoteric

BrokeTech said:


> Yassss! I'm going to play this right now on my bluetooth speaker, lol.


Your quote made me fall down this 80s hole again :lol
Help, it's not even 9am yet and I'm listening to


----------



## BrokeTech

Amphoteric said:


> Your quote made me fall down this 80s hole again :lol
> Help, it's not even 9am yet and I'm listening to


You not only had me playing this song and "Self Control," but also all these Laura Branigan songs, lol!
















And then saw this on the side!


----------



## Amphoteric

BrokeTech said:


> You not only had me playing this song and "Self Control," but also all these Laura Branigan songs, lol!


I got the Bonnie Tyler covered too :lol

One more...


----------



## BrokeTech

Amphoteric said:


> I got the Bonnie Tyler covered too :lol
> 
> One more...


Legendary song!


----------



## Whatev




----------



## unemployment simulator

this was a memorable song when I was a kid





I admire how dmr dedicate their songs to people that meant a lot to them ,they sing about it with such passion


----------



## cinto




----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX




----------



## IcedOver




----------



## LilMeRich




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## adrianG21

Wind of Change


Yeah!


----------



## BrokeTech

adrianG21 said:


> Wind of Change
> 
> 
> Yeah!


1991.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

SamanthaStrange said:


>


This was my mom's favorite song. Every time I hear this song it reminds me of her. :crying:
How ironic...

*I Got You - Split Enz*






*Jet Fighter Man - The Three O'Clock*






*Enola Gay - OMD*






*If You Were Here- Thompson Twins* - Pure Synth Extasy (might have been posted before, but it is so go good that it deserves to be posted again :boogie)






*Please Stand By - The Shivvers*






*Goodbye To You - Scandal*


----------



## Hollo




----------



## lostx00xsoul

Take that 80s thread lol


----------



## sprinter

dedicated to all the banned and soon to be banned SAS members


----------



## BrokeTech

lostx00xsoul said:


> Take that 80s thread lol


You have great taste, lol. Love all those songs/artists.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## SFC01

I certainly do


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## WillYouStopDave

unemployment simulator said:


>


 :lol

The part with the bird on the lady's head! I just lost it right there.


----------



## Iberian




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## lostx00xsoul

Aha! Thank you, such a good compliment. I wish this were still the 80s in real life.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1982*


----------



## maralb




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Teachers (1984)*

Underrated song.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## greentea33




----------



## greentea33




----------



## The Enemy Within

*There are no words to say
It's in the darkness where our debts are paid*


----------



## Ghossts




----------



## maralb




----------



## Canadian Brotha

91 but still...


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## greentea33




----------



## The Enemy Within

Canadian Brotha said:


> 91 but still...


Awesome


----------



## greentea33




----------



## The Enemy Within

Underrated :


----------



## greentea33




----------



## harrison

Not a bad song and I love looking at these guys clothes and hair. Just slightly disturbing that I probably looked like that too.


----------



## harrison

Can't really go wrong with a bit of Toto:


----------



## harrison

The Enemy Within said:


>


That was actually one of my favourite albums back in the 80's - I played it to death.


----------



## The Enemy Within

harrison said:


> That was actually one of my favourite albums back in the 80's - I played it to death.


Great ! Record sounds so good. :yes


----------



## greentea33




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

*And I'll drink and dance with one hand free*

Not in this lifetime...


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Eternal Solitude

Ministry: before they went metal and never recovered.


----------



## greentea33




----------



## Salvatruch0




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Howard Jones - No One Is To Blame*


----------



## Goto




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Stevie Nicks - Stand Back*


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around*


----------



## harrison

I was looking back at a few old Aussie bands this morning and came across Chrissy Amphlett and The Divinyls. She was fantastic - she had a great voice and often looked a bit pissed off.

The garter-belt and suspenders were always a plus too, obviously.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Arbre

This might be one of the most underrated songs by The Smiths


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## maralb




----------



## greentea33




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## greentea33

Wonder if they would still be together if he wasn"t killed?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## maralb




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

*John Denver RIP*


----------



## tea111red




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## greentea33




----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

:grin2:


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1980*


----------



## The Enemy Within

RIP


----------



## anonymoususer2

*YES - Owner of a Lonely Heart*


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Adam Ant - Goody Two Shoes*


----------



## estse




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

ooh dancing at school discos


----------



## SFC01

know wot i mean


----------



## Lyyli




----------



## SFC01

Lyyli said:


>


Cool tune !!


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## harrison




----------



## versikk




----------



## discopotato




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## 8888




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

tune !! A great band in the decade thats famous for **** music.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## SFC01

From my home town !! Southampton really is a hotbed of talent haha


----------



## SFC01

and if I post something about Howard Jones, I have to post Nik Kershaw as I always got them mixed up as a kid


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SFC01 said:


> tune !! A great band in the decade thats famous for **** music.


 Too bad Slash is the only one who's still got anything worth listening to now. Axl looks and sounds like he's been marinating in a big vat of vodka with Charlie Sheen and fried egg rolls since the 90s. They kinda got their genes fused together somehow so they look weirdly the same and have the same general bizarre behavior.


----------



## SFC01

WillYouStopDave said:


> Too bad Slash is the only one who's still got anything worth listening to now.


Well he is half English !!

I haven't listened to them for years really, well since the late 80's !!

Of course, the real work of genius in the 80s was this -


----------



## SFC01

rrrrr rrr rrrr rubbish


----------



## sprinter




----------



## greentea33




----------



## SFC01

a young fatboyslim


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky




----------



## SFC01

Another Hull boy - great nights up there !!


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

beat my brother in law on nintendo karaoke singing this a few weeks back


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Incxgnito

Totally listening to Journey right now... PERFECT.


----------



## greentea33

The 80's. When it wasn't even weird to see guys wearing pearls. :smile2:


----------



## greentea33




----------



## greentea33




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## karenw

The Things That Dreams Are Made Of 
Mirror Man 

c/o
Human League


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Edwirdd

modern talking - yomaha yomaso


----------



## versikk




----------



## vela




----------



## versikk

Broken wings is fxkk yessss
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rebootplease

1 4 u sus y


----------



## vela




----------



## ThermobaricTank

All of these are by Aviador Dro (techno-pop)

_Amor Industrial (Industrial Love)_





_Himno Aéreo (Aerial Anthem)_





_Nuclear Si (Nuclear Yes)_





_Auto Duelo (Auto Duel)_


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Sus y




----------



## Kinable




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Cletis




----------



## sprinter




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## SFC01




----------



## IcedOver




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## ourwater




----------



## 1solated




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## karenw

Mirror Man - Human League


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## sprinter

Queen does Rockabilly


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## unemployment simulator

^from the seminal label acid trax, really enjoying a lot of this old acid from the late 80s in the last 10 years or so.





^I remember this one when I was a kid in primary school!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


>


The best cover of all time:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> *I wanted to post Breathing,* but I already posted that before





Persephone The Dread said:


>


lol just listening to music I posted before the 80s had so many good tracks.

Breathing is so good though:






This came out in 1978 close enough:


----------



## aqwsderf

Nothing's gonna stop us!!


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## WillYouStopDave

aqwsderf said:


>


 I think I literally might not have heard that since I last heard it on the radio in the early 80s. It's one of those songs I had totally forgotten even existed (and was never a favorite) but I have a good memory for certain types of music and catchy tunes like that. So I have a vague memory of hearing that at a gas station while watching a mechanic work on our car. :lol

So odd.


----------



## aqwsderf

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think I literally might not have heard that since I last heard it on the radio in the early 80s. It's one of those songs I had totally forgotten even existed * (and was never a favorite) * but I have a good memory for certain types of music and catchy tunes like that. So I have a vague memory of hearing that at a gas station while watching a mechanic work on our car.
> 
> So odd.


Wow glad I brought it back! haha

It's amazing how songs can take you back to a specific time in your life. A literal soundtrack to events.

I feel like this is one of those songs that's hard not to like.... lol, just puts you in a better mood whenever it comes on.


----------



## Rainbat

aqwsderf said:


>


This post made my dreams come true.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I actually don't have a firm memory associated with this song but I heard it a lot and didn't much like it at the time but now I remember it fondly for some reason...


----------



## Rainbat

WillYouStopDave said:


> I actually don't have a firm memory associated with this song but I heard it a lot and didn't much like it at the time but now I remember it fondly for some reason...


Boston! My personal fave:


----------



## mezzoforte

Gotta do the stalker song.


----------



## aqwsderf

^ "I'll be watching you..."






&#128064;


----------



## mezzoforte

aqwsderf said:


> ^ "I'll be watching you..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128064;


:lol You know what's up.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Perkins

^^ Classic!

One of my faves from them.


----------



## mezzoforte

@Perkins Oh babyyy...I actually didn't know of this song, but :love2


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## blue2




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Velorrei




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## aqwsderf

I used to fall asleep every night listening to Journey when I was a teenager


----------



## aqwsderf

Some guys have all the luck!


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## antisarcopenia

Where's the fire by Tim Feehan


----------



## D'avjo

This and album, amazing at the time


----------



## D'avjo

sweet or as I should say these days, fkin well peng

opening drums just leng as fck fam


----------



## WillYouStopDave

D'avjo said:


> This and album, amazing at the time


 I liked that song (and the one about what he was lookin for) but disliked U2 in general. I found a copy of this album on the side of the road (the cassette version) back in the day. It was worth picking it up, at least. One thing I did like about cassettes was that they were practically indestructible even if the sound quality did deteriorate over time. I've probably still got cassettes from the 80s somewhere.


----------



## D'avjo

WillYouStopDave said:


> I liked that song (and the one about what he was lookin for) but disliked U2 in general. I found a copy of this album on the side of the road (the cassette version) back in the day. It was worth picking it up, at least. One thing I did like about cassettes was that they were practically indestructible even if the sound quality did deteriorate over time. I've probably still got cassettes from the 80s somewhere.


sure mate, I mean, I dont like the ****s either but the album was brill


----------



## WillYouStopDave

D'avjo said:


> sure mate, I mean, I dont like the ****s either but the album was brill


 Oh no offense. I have (generally) horrible taste in music so I don't like most of everything. :lol


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh no offense.


You have done the right thing and apologised, lets just drop it eh.

ha


----------



## Arbre

I didn't appreciate this album enough when I was younger.


----------



## IcedOver

This is so '80s that it chafes. Nancy Wilson (the blonde or whatever you call that bird's nest) looks really hot in this.  I had a bit of a ten-year-old's crush on her from the "These Dreams" video back then.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## alwaysrunning

How do you guys put a music video on here?


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Fever Dream

Skip to the part where he's dancing in front of the moon and play it at 2x speed and watch it like 20 times. Thank me later. :lol

I remember this song mainly because I thought the video was so weird and to this day every time I hear the word "oil" I see a mental image of some bald dude swinging his head all over the place.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Fever Dream
> 
> Skip to the part where he's dancing in front of the moon and play it at 2x speed and watch it like 20 times. Thank me later. :lol
> 
> I remember this song mainly because I thought the video was so weird and to this day every time I hear the word "oil" I see a mental image of some bald dude swinging his head all over the place.


:grin2: Yeah, just play the whole video in 2x speed, and skip to 2:50.


----------



## Beatnik

80's music SUCKS! Why do all of them has to include an electric drum?

Anyway


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer

alwaysrunning said:


> How do you guys put a music video on here?


copy the text from the adress bar or link (www.youtube.com/watch?=v (then a bunch of letters/numbers). Just paste it in the message board.

If it doesn't work, maybe the address comes to "youtu.be", you will have to go advanced and use the YouTube icon and paste the link in between the (YOUTUBE)"paste me here"(YOUTUBE) thing.

Good luck!


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

This idiot crashed his plane not far from where I lived as a kid


----------



## D'avjo

I actually like this one


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## alwaysrunning

Fixxer said:


> copy the text from the adress bar or link (www.youtube.com/watch?=v (then a bunch of letters/numbers). Just paste it in the message board.
> 
> If it doesn't work, maybe the address comes to "youtu.be", you will have to go advanced and use the YouTube icon and paste the link in between the (YOUTUBE)"paste me here"(YOUTUBE) thing.
> 
> Good luck!


It worked :boogie That is why youre called fixxer  Thank you!


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Probably already been posted in this thread but this was a pretty big hit I think. I seem to remember it was everywhere for a long time.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## john.myles

From 1980. Enjoy.


----------



## john.myles

Freddie and the boys from 1984. Great old song.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

(I might have already posted the next one but I'm not digging back through pages and it's good enough to not take the chance that I haven't)


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## name88

This Mortal Coil - Song To The Siren youtube.com/watch?v=HFWKJ2FUiAQ


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------

